# Which bar soap?



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

>


----------



## JAGflyer (Jan 10, 2005)

I have been using Old Spice bodywash for a while now. I find that when I use bar soap (in hotels, etc) it makes my skin feel kinda sticky or tacky to the touch.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

At the moment, I use some kind of bar soap from The Body Shop, since many years ago, I was given WAY too many gift baskets from the body shop and I am still not quite done with all the ^*%^&* soaps.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I alternate from brand to brand frequently. Lever 2000 isn't bad, I'll use Zest once in a while, but I really prefer glycerine soaps like Pears, and Le Chat is a favourite (glycerine & olive oil). I don't know if Le Chat is available everywhere or just a Quebec thing (imported from France bien sur). A friend of mine makes wonderful olive oil soap; whenever they're in town I'll get a few interesting bars from them (my fave of their home made soaps is scented with lime & rosemary - highly aromatic and so nice to use).


----------



## Ena (Feb 7, 2005)

Cusson's English Leather is my favourite but it's getting hard to find. Used to get Wrights Coal Tar Soap for a change now and again but I haven't seen it on this side of the pond for years.


----------



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

>


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

Hrrumph! Stuff and nonsense! You want soap that will clean you down to your pores, and enough of all this "moisturize this" and "body wash that"! Get a bar of the basic no-name soap, and get clean!

Kids today don't know how easy they have it....

mutter, mutter.....


----------



## Rob (Sep 14, 2002)

When I first saw the title for this thread the first thing that came to mind was....... 

I hope this guy isn't in prison.


----------



## Candidate (Aug 23, 2006)

Irish Spring Sport during summer months. No-Name Dove during the winter.


----------



## shoe (Apr 6, 2005)

I used to be all about the bar of Ivory soap but it seemed like it just used to melt away in the warm water in the shower so i went out got myself a pump sytem taht holds 3 flavours soap conditioner and shampoo.

I find a few pumps of liquid body wash soap on a lather builder ( poofy thing) is ecenomical smells good and cleans well.

the way I pick em is smell the scents in the store the most unique and or manly scent wins cause you gotta have a manly scent if your going to use a baby blue lather builder

shoe


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

I voted Zest, though I don't use a bar. I've always liked the "feel" of Zest... it seems to rince off easier and leaves less of a "film" on my skin. However, I never really liked the smell of Zest bars. Then my prayers were answered. Zest now has a great body wash that I find rinces as well as the bar. And if you use a strong textured sponge it works well for exfoliating your skin too.

And the new body wash from Zest smells good too! Chicks dig it (or so I've been told). 

A7


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

What bar soap?

Works best, or tastes best?

Just in case you were wondering...
http://www.zug.com/pranks/natural/


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Irish Spring for me, it was on sale!


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

If you are looking for something for acne, look at Neutrogena.

You can find that a drugstore. Not sure if they have bar soap, but they do have body washes.

Not cheap as I recall, but cleansing and effective.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

there is a orange-red coloured soap that i buy in health food stores that is a great soap and has the effect of keeping bugs away

it is called 'carbolic soap'

as an avid golfer i used it to keep bugs away as i get headaches from bug sprays


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

I use the Zest Tangerine Mango body wash because I like the citrus smell and there is nothing that I have found that smells like oranges yet.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

I'm surprised people even know what brand of soap they're using... soap is soap.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> ...a great soap and has the effect of keeping bugs away...


The ones that get in your house because the door is always open?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

The Doug said:


> The ones that get in your house because the door is always open?



I've tried using a full body bug screen while golfing, but it gets in the way of my backswing


----------



## cheshire_cat (Aug 28, 2005)

I have always used Dove all year round.


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

Just a question.... why is it so that eight members *don't wash*?   :yikes: 










For acne, I use a soap that can be special ordered from most drug stores, called Ance-Aid. It's the best soap I've used to clear the pores, and then I use Benzamycin gel (Benzoyl Peroxide) to help get rid and prevent new pimples. I've been on Tetracycline on and off, but it doesn't do too much. I'm afraid to go for Accutane because of the long list of side effects.


----------



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

>


----------



## RatsOnMacAttack (Mar 5, 2005)

Mysore Sandalwood Soap


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Skyhook, you may need to find a moisturizer that you can use with acne. (Neutrogena again springs to mind.) And possibly an exfoliant to take off the dead skin cells and prevent flaking.

For the most part, I just use mostly water and just a little bit of soap. My lifestyle isn't particularly grimy, and it's too drying otherwise.


----------



## cheshire_cat (Aug 28, 2005)

If you are looking for something just for the face, I recommend Noxema. I have tried using others (Biore, Clean&Clear) but found Noxema to work best. It also come in exfoliant if you also want to get rid of dead skins and flaking.
A plus-doesn't dry out your skin either.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## mazirion (May 22, 2005)

I use unscented Oil Of Olay body wash and bars.

Far too many soaps, shampoos etc are scented. How many scents does one need to wash? Most seem to be a scent of this & that when they step out the door. On top of all the scented soaps, shampoos, shaving cream, after shave balms & BO crap - they pour on too much fragrance. It all competes and end up making me stop breathing!

I use only unscented soaps, shampoo's and rock salt for BO. No, not road rock salt either! I never use after shave, just splash face with cold water. I step out not really smelling like much of anything.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

bryanc said:


> I'm surprised people even know what brand of soap they're using... soap is soap.


Not really, you'd be surprised how harsh some soaps are on your skin.

And I'm sure the person with chemical allergies could also give a speech on the differences between soaps.


----------



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

>


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

SkyHook said:


> Alcohol does it too, but I couldn't find a dilution that wasn't harsh on the skin.


No, no, no! You're s'pose ta drink it...


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

AppleAuthority said:


> Just a question.... why is it so that eight members *don't wash*?   :yikes:


They just stand outside, and let the sandstorm blast them clean.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

This may sound obvious, and perhaps you've done this already, but have you seen a dermatologist about your acne? And perhaps gotten some recommendations from them?


----------



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

>


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

Coast


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Well, the thread may be about soap, but you keep talking about various soaps and how they relate to your acne, so I figured it was worth a shot. You could always move to Ontario--dermatologists are covered by OHIP.

You also go for a body facial treatment (yes, men can go for these) since that will help clean your skin, get the dead skin off, and restore the skin's moisture. There's more to good skin care than soap, after all.


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

I voted for liquid -- almost any liquid soap. I stopped using gunky bar soap ages ago.

What kind of fragrances do you like? I like stuff that's labeled "ocean breeze" spring this or that, forest or herbal. I don't like anything musk, vanilla or rose-scented. I prefer clean smells.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

SkyHook said:


> Smelling like bourbon wasn't attracting women like I thought it might.


    


Obviously, you never tried Parfait Amour... 

Back on topic, have used Zest for years. It's the only soap I've used that feels like it actually rinses off. Plus, no huge, lingering, perfumy after-stench...


----------



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

>


----------

